# Is 2008 DT Swiss 190 Ceramic Hub the smoothness hub available?



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, I saw a review on regarding his recent purchase of DT 190 road hub and his review is DT 190 hub is even smoother than his DT 240s hub. He owns both hub. I think any DT 240s hub owner will know how smooth this hub is already. I myself got a MTB DT 240s disc hub. Cannot imagine got something even much smoother than it. After a e-mail with him, he inform me the difference is quite significant.

Anybody can elaborate on that? I thought ceramic is just some over hype marketing gimmick which gives only slight advanatge over high grade stainless steel bearing.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Sure.

First off I owned some DT 190s road hubs, currently use DT 240s Road hubs as well.

MTB wheels both DT 190s and DT 240s.

The DT 19S are some of the nicest and smoothest hubs I have tried. The DT 240s are also excellent.

As much as I loved my DT190S road hubs, I sold them off and stuck with the DT 240S for now. They are just as smooth as the 190S with a slight weight penalty. IMO ceramic bearings are a tiny bit smother, but more for durability especially in crappy conditions. I don't ride these wheels in the rain anyways. I sold them for than I paid for so it was worth it.

I have hybrid ceramic bearings now in my DT 240s and will be getting some full ceramic ones for testing soon!

Now I am sticking with the DT 190S for the MTB as I think they will be a better benefit in the long run.

Now, if you want some of the very best hubs at a top dollar price with some bling, then go with the DT 190s especially if you are a DT Swiss fan.

If you want to save a few bucks and get just about the same overall performance and smoothness stick with the DT 240S. The 190S are smoother, but maybe just not worth it for everyone at the dollrs they command. If you must have bling, then loo at Tune or Extralite with hybrid Ceramic bearings.

If the 190S will be your only wheels and will see dry and wet conditions, then maybe go ahead and get them.

I am still a 190S fan, but after changing wheels everyday to see a real difference it became clear that the 240s was close enough for me to save $550!


----------



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Sure.
> 
> First off I owned some DT 190s road hubs, currently use DT 240s Road hubs as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks pal. That is precisely my sentiment too when I read his review. But just want to see more opnion regarding this issue. $550 for a 5% improvement is not worth it. Haha..


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

shimano4 said:


> Thanks pal. That is precisely my sentiment too when I read his review. But just want to see more opnion regarding this issue. $550 for a 5% improvement is not worth it. Haha..


Look, they are VERY nice, but unless you have a high budget or really want them then no.

At the price I got my 190S wheels @ were lower then most dealers cost just for the hubs! So I sold them, had my builder build me a 240S set and saved $550 thanks to ebay! 

Again, excellent hubs, but are very pricey.


----------



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Look, they are VERY nice, but unless you have a high budget or really want them then no.
> 
> At the price I got my 190S wheels @ were lower then most dealers cost just for the hubs! So I sold them, had my builder build me a 240S set and saved $550 thanks to ebay!
> 
> Again, excellent hubs, but are very pricey.


I recently got a new hybrid MTB frame running on 700c wheel. Already intend to target a high end new wheelset but not that soon. Maybe after a year or so. 

I am not very concern for apperances just want somthing to perform but the price must justify the perfomances too. Since I already have first hand experience on my MTB with DT 240s. Therefore DT 240s will be on my priroity list for the 700c wheel. But small improvement for extra $550 might not be justify.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

shimano4 said:


> But small improvement for extra $550 might not be justify.


That's not the real price differnce. That was just my cost differnce with the sale on ebay.

I will use pricing from speedgoat.com

DT190S $339.39 & $621.21 = $960.60

DT 240 $159.09 & $327.27 = $486.36

DT 190s +$474.24


----------



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> That's not the real price differnce. That was just my cost differnce with the sale on ebay.
> 
> I will use pricing from speedgoat.com
> 
> ...


WOW! I can almost buy another set of DT 240s...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Defining smooth*



shimano4 said:



> Hi, I saw a review on regarding his recent purchase of DT 190 road hub and his review is DT 190 hub is even smoother than his DT 240s hub. He owns both hub. I think any DT 240s hub owner will know how smooth this hub is already. I myself got a MTB DT 240s disc hub. Cannot imagine got something even much smoother than it. After a e-mail with him, he inform me the difference is quite significant.
> 
> Anybody can elaborate on that? I thought ceramic is just some over hype marketing gimmick which gives only slight advanatge over high grade stainless steel bearing.


What do you mean by smooth? Are you assuming that somebody can test "smooth" with their fingers? Once you get to a certain level of bearing system quality (which is on offer from any number of top-line hubs, including Campy and Shimano), and assuming that the grease is clean, the hub properly adjusted, and no damage to bearings or races, then I seriously doubt there is any meaningful difference at all. That is true whether we are talking steel or ceramic bearings.

Cheap hubs, improperly adjusted, dirty grease, pitted races? Then yes, you can feel from that. At the high end, no difference.


----------



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> What do you mean by smooth? Are you assuming that somebody can test "smooth" with their fingers? Once you get to a certain level of bearing system quality (which is on offer from any number of top-line hubs, including Campy and Shimano), and assuming that the grease is clean, the hub properly adjusted, and no damage to bearings or races, then I seriously doubt there is any meaningful difference at all. That is true whether we are talking steel or ceramic bearings.
> 
> Cheap hubs, improperly adjusted, dirty grease, pitted races? Then yes, you can feel from that. At the high end, no difference.


If u own a very good hub like Dt 240s, u will know what I mean by smooth. I don't know want to talk to much to someone who basically have no idea what he's asking..


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Come off it*



shimano4 said:


> If u own a very good hub like Dt 240s, u will know what I mean by smooth. I don't know want to talk to much to someone who basically have no idea what he's asking..


I ride Campy Record, and have held a number of high end hubs in my hands. I'm glad that you can tell the spectacular differences between them. IMO, there is very little. Thanks for the condescension.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You can't be serious......Quit with the snobbish BS.... Kerry's question was very legitimate.. Define smoothness..


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Nearly every Pro team that uses DT use the 240. That says enough for me.


----------

